# Irritating Windows!!



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

What browser are you using? You do not have to use Safari or Internet Explorer. Try downloading Firefox. It is free. Some like Chrome. 

There should be a bar on the top of your screen, for the browser you are using, where you can block pop ups windows.


----------



## Eric VB (Dec 31, 2009)

IE8

I have been all over the options trying to find the check box. I don't even know what to look for...preview pane gets me Outlook, mouse hover gets me some automatic program...what is it called when I hover my pointer over a file or thread and it pukes info ontop of what I am trying to read??

Eric


----------



## seawiz (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm really not sure what preview boxes you're referring to, and I've used IE on computers before (and still do). However, I recommend Firefox. You should just switch.


----------



## Eric VB (Dec 31, 2009)

I attached a screen shot. :thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats not a pop-up..a preview like you said
Thats a summary of the thread you have the mouse hovering over

Safari, Chrome & Firefox do not show the preview

Is your PC a Dell ?


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Thats not a pop-up..a preview like you said
> Thats a summary of the thread you have the mouse hovering over
> 
> Safari, Chrome & Firefox do not show the preview
> ...


I'm using Firefox on Linux to type this and the hover-over feature works for me, so I don't think your assessment is correct. 

I like it, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Your right, I'm sure windows & Linux are the same :whistling2:


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

I just tried it on my Vista (SP2) box on Firefox 3.5.8 and I was able to see the preview when hovering over links there also. You stated in your previous post that Firefox did not have that capability. So far, as far as I can tell, it does.

Anyways...

I'm guessing one of the reasons that the OP doesn't like the feature is that he's using a lower resolution and it takes up too much of his screen. My Vista box is hooked to a 22" widescreen at 1680x1050 and the preview box is very small, hardly obtrusive at all.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

I attached an example that I took with the snipping tool in Vista.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

brons2 said:


> You stated in your previous post that Firefox did not have that capability


I never stated that it didn't have the capability, merely pointed out that on my PC (also Vista) it was not showing up under those browsers
I've looked around & haven't seen anything that turns it off or on

You have Vista & Firefox & it's "ON"...3.5.8
I have Vista & Firefox & it's "OFF"...3.5.8 (3.6 is out)
I don't use Firefox that much
So it seems its an add-on or setting in the browser....not Vista


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

When I tried it on IE in Vista the previews did not appear until I logged into the site. However, I didn't test it extensively or anything. I did look for a setting on this site that was related to the previews but I didn't find one. Oh well, it's time for me to go home anyways.

P.S.: yes I know FF 3.6 is out but an add-on that I use for work is not yet compatible with 3.6.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

OK, that narrows it down
I just checked & logged out the previews do not show up on IE & Firefox
So maybe its the VBulletin software
I know they aren't showing up on Craigslist


----------



## Fox (Mar 1, 2010)

Unfortunately that's a 'feature' for registered members of the forum. You'll notice that even if you're not logged in, if you hover over a username of the last poster to the right, you'll still get these windows. (Officially called 'tooltips' I believe.)

Be it ActiveX, JavaScript or some other programming language that is permitting these issues is beyond me at the moment (I really can't do that much research into it) but attempting to disable this would require one of two routes:

1. Disable that language on this page, likely crippling much of the page itself as well

2. A custom-written css styling sheet, or something similar that would require commissioning a programmer

Sadly, I didn't notice these until they were just pointed out to me...


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

if you are using firefox you can look into a greasemonkey or stylish script to remove them without crippling the page itself. i personally can't write it for you but i can't imagine the coding is that difficult.

if it helps - they only show up for me if i hover over a link. i usually click pretty quickly so i don't notice them.


----------



## Fox (Mar 1, 2010)

Greasemonkey is a great add-on.


----------



## steve771 (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm wondering if the real annoyance he's referring to is "vibrant". It's an ad scheme designed to elude most (if not all) pop up blockers. If that's the problem, google vibrant ads for some suggestions.


----------



## redrover (Oct 24, 2009)

Eric VB said:


> I attached a screen shot. :thumbsup:
> 
> Eric


Just don't mouse around them. I love them to preview if the topic appears interesting.


----------

